

Webrtc #troubleshooting #contribute - arnaudbud
https://test.webrtc.org/

======
arnaudbud
Introducing [https://test.webrtc.org](https://test.webrtc.org) \- A tool that
helps users help themselves.

Real time communications can be challenging: browsers, network, hardware and
operating systems need to successfully perform complex tasks for a call to be
successful.

Understanding what goes wrong, often on the far end, is challenging for
developers.

test.webrtc.org captures media from the microphone and camera at various
resolutions and sends it back to itself through a TURN relay server, all
encrypted.

Once the media is back, Javascript code looks for various issues such as black
video frames and silent audio as well as testing network capabilities.

If an issue is discovered, users can easily download or upload the report.
When the latter is chosen, a unique URL is created, which can be used when
filing issues.

We encourage developers to take the code from github and integrate similar
functionality in their own UX. This should be part of any "support request"
flow. We also encourage developers to contribute!

[https://github.com/webrtc/testrtc](https://github.com/webrtc/testrtc)

